# More & More API



## احمد عزت20 (10 فبراير 2007)

:13: أهلا بكم
اليكم هذه الاصدارات من API
*API Recommended Practice for Design, Rating, and Testing of Marine Drilling Riser Coupling
API RP 2R
First Edition - May 1984​*وكمان​Piping Inspection Code 
API 570
Second Edition, October 1998​وكمان​Bulletin of Performance Properties of Casing, Tubing, and Drill Pipe
API Bulletin 5C2
Twenty-First Edition, October 1999​وكمان​Bulletin on Formulas and Calculation for Casing, Tubing, Drill Pipe, and Line Pipe Properties
API Bulletin 5C3
Sixth Edition, October 1994​وكمان​Bulletin on Comparison of Marine Drilling Riser Analysis
API Bulletin 16J (BUL 16J) First Edition, August 1992
Formerly Bul 2J​


----------



## احمد عزت20 (10 فبراير 2007)

*Form and Style for ASTM Standards-October-2005*

*
:13: Form and Style for 
ASTM Standards October-2005​*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووور اخي جدا


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (27 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااا أخى الكريم
لو سمحت أريد Api Rp 14e


----------

